# Free betta art



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Link your Betts photo/s and I will choose one at random to draw! I have never drawn bettas before but I'll try my best to draw them well!


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

That sounds awesome! I don't have a betta yet, but will be getting one in a week once the tank is cycled. Would you still accept pictures then?


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Ya know what? You've been nice to me, so I'll do yours once you get one. :3 iiiif I can figure out how to draw then XD can't wait to see your baby!!


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks so much! I tried to draw them once, and it turned out ok, but it took an hour! XD


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Can i has one, fren? *wink*


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's one of mine!


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Here you go! :wink3:


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Oops wrong one, that's MY sideways fish


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

That fish tho I am not gon spell ur name right- here you go!!!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Your art is awesome! Can I have one please? *puppy eyes*
This is Cheesecake.


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

Those are amazing! Mine never turned out that good! :-D


----------



## aryantoosi (Oct 1, 2017)

If you want to draw a betta with many different colors, then this is your guy. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

